# Coding Internships.



## lluis1727 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am looking to do a coding/billing internship in the SW florida area. I currently live in Naples Florida and would be very interested in finding an onsite local hospital or doctors office or any other place that could help me. I would also be interested in any type of internship/work related to coding or billing that I can do remotely and obtain experience in this feild. Can someone please  help me or recommend me a place that might help a fellow newbie coder.


----------

